# Bull red on a fly! First fish ever on a fly!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/mobile/GetThread.php?t=109473&f=76&bat=


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f76/bull-red-fly-109473/

Got your back. Imbedded link for easy click


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice! Night time is the right time, don't let to many know :thumbsup:


----------

